# UKSC UK's Strongest Man 2009



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

UK STRONGEST MAN 2009

*Details subject to change

Events

Day 1 - Thursday 13th August

1. Railway section hold x 4 competitors

2. Brick Press Medley x 1 competitor - 4.00 pm Albert Dock

3. Strongman Push Medley x 1 competitor - Albert Dock

(Limo 6 tonne, skip lorry 12 tonne, haulage lorry & trailer 18 tonne)

4. Flag Hoist x 2 competitors - Albert Dock

Day 2 - Friday 14th August - Odyssey

4.00 pm -8.00 pm

5. Car Roll x 2 competitors

6. Wrestling the Ships Plank x 2 competitors

7. Back Lift for max (Giant's Table) x 1 competitor

8. Tall Ship Pull Arm over Arm x 1 competitor

Day 3 - Saturday 15th August - Final

Albert Dock 4.00 pm - 8.00 pm

1. Harness & Rope pull x 4 competitors (shipping links and anchor)

2. Strongman noughts and crosses x 2 competitors - New event

3. Deadlift x 1 competitor

4. Log for Maximum x 1 competitor

5. Customs Loading event x 2 competitors

GROUP A

Glenn Ross (Ireland)

Jay Hughes (England)

Mark Westaby (England)

Mark Lawson (England)

James Fennelly (Ireland)

Dale Norris (Wales)

Lee Allan (Scotland)

Lewis McClean (Scotland)

GROUP B

Dave Warner (Ireland)

Dave Meer (England)

Laurence Shahlaei (England)

Eoin Shannahan (Ireland)

Alex Curletto (England)

Ken Nowicki (Scotland)

Martin Jones (Wales)

Andy Cairney (Scotland)

*Details subject to change


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

good luck martin kick some ****


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheers Si, I will do my best mate.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Martin Jones said:


> Cheers Si, I will do my best mate.


Good luck mate do well! :thumb:

is there no jimmi marku this year?? (might of spelt that wrong sorry)


----------



## Gemz_man (Jul 24, 2008)

good luck Martin :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheers guys

No Jimmy mate, He did not qualify. When he competed in the Englands he was worn out from an international comp. Probably the hardest comp ever.

It's a big shame as Jimmy is great fun to be around.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Good luck Martin :beer:


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Looking big saturday mate.

Wish u all the best for this comp.

:rockon:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

good luck pal do us a favour an beat glen ross sick of seeing him win at his own competion.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I love watching wsm.. ill be routing for you


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

stevenE said:


> good luck pal do us a favour an beat glen ross sick of seeing him win at his *own competion*.


I think this is the reason!!! :lol:


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

TAT 70 said:


> Looking big saturday mate.
> 
> Wish u all the best for this comp.
> 
> :rockon:


Cheers Will good to see you again on the weekend.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Good luck Martin, would be good to come and watch and give some support! Where is it held this year??


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

mindmuscle said:


> Good luck Martin, would be good to come and watch and give some support! Where is it held this year??


Cheers

Belfast, same every year mate.

It will be televised on Bravo later this year.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Will try and come over! It's a shame they dont tour around any more!! Best of luck mate!!


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Group B

Rob Frampton and myself are out, Dave Meer is in 6th, Bertie 5th, Andy Cairney 3rd, Paul Carter 4th Dave Warner 2nd and Jimmy 1st.

Rob and I are gutted as you can imagine but it was ****ing hard.... the points where close for the bottom 4 and the time and placing on the events where the closest I've seen... only seconds between athletes.

Unfortunately rain has hit this morning which will make the events very tough.

Richard Smith from Wales has done extremely well and is holding his own very well, as the youngest competitor and his first national comp he has done well. His body weight and height has helped him in this comp. Fair play the lads done well.

Myself and Lee Allen are the lightest by at least 3-4 stone and you can tell... these guys are ****ing huge.... Mark Westerby is the biggest guy I've meet... looks ugly as **** though without no teeth... it's ok I have told him lol.

In group A. Lee Allen is out and also James Fennelly. Unfortunately James was badly hurt in the truck push as he smashed his shoulder into the head light on the first bus but carried on to win the event in his group. He was sent to hospital and had 24 stitches in his shoulder... very nasty. James I believe would have made the next day if it wasn't for this.

Will fill you in more tomorrow or later if i have time...

Days are very long and boring!!!!


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Update after day 2.

Guys in the final are.... Richard Smith, Dave Meer, Paul Carter, Jay Hughes, Jimmy Marku, Dave Warner, Glenn Ross, Mark Westerby.

Going to be a tough and tight day to day. Very pleased for Richard Smith. First Uk's and national comp and he has made the final. I was speaking with him this morning and he was telling me how nervous he was in day 1, by day 2 he was playing up to the cameras like he's done all this before. Very funny!!!

Jimmy has been doing his best to wind people up as usual, Mark and Dave Warner have been at the sharp end of it all.

Andy Cairney had small tares in his calf and also Bertie Clarke had his tendon tare on the last event which was the achor and chain pull.... this event looked very tough. Both went to hospital for scans etc.

Dave Meer has to be one of the toughest guys out there. After taring both calfs again leading in to the comp, he also dropped one of the natural stones on his leg leaving him with a huge bruise and a whole lot of swelling. At that point I think most of us would of pulled out, but no not Dave he carried on and some how made the final... very pleased for Dave. The final would not have been the same with out him.

I'll let you know the full results later....

At least I able to do something out here!!!

Martin.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Final results are as follows

1st Jimmy Marku

2nd Glenn Ross

3rd Mark Westaby

4th Dave Warner

5th Dave Meer (the warrior. outstanding performance)

6th Paul Carter

7th Richard Smith

8th Jay Hughes (injured)

Jimmy was leading from the start and held on for a well deserved win. Mark Westaby was only half a point from pinching 2nd place.

Dave meer was outstanding over the three days. Considering he was looking like going out on the first day and then to fight his way through with two torn calves and a heavily bruised thigh.

Jay unfortunately torn his right pec on the first event, the car roll. Jay being Jay made sure the camera's where kept on him at all times.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

The comp will be shown on Bravo over the Christmas period....


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info Martin. Last time I saw Mark W on tv I thought he looked like a really good competitor, glad he made podium but was hoping for more.

Well done on taking part, better luck next time Martin (get some more weight on yer  )


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

wel done pal you did well considering the size/weight difference wats the plan from here you got any more comps this year? Will you be trying to put on as much mass as possible in the off season


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Well done Martin mate


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheers guys.

Yeah I was very disappointed on my performance, but on reflection I'm fairly happy. The standard was extremely high and yes my body weight and strength was an issue, but this will change for next year.

No more strongman comps this year, I need to rest my hip and then concerntrate on my gym lifts, the event training has taken it's toll. I'm planning on doing the Welsh singles powerlifting this year if I can get my lifts up in time.

Next year will hopefully be the big one for an impact... I hope.

Mark was only half a point off second and to be honest his head wasn't really in it... god knows if it was... the guy is huge!!!!


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you kicking [email protected]@ in 2010! Hope the training for the Singles goes well!!


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

mindmuscle said:


> Looking forward to seeing you kicking [email protected]@ in 2010! Hope the training for the Singles goes well!!


Yes thats the plan, I just hope i can get over a few niggels. Looking forward to my 2010 prep already


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

glen ross is a f**kin beast tho , how come he never done world strongest man or anything?? . im glad jimmy won


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

He used to do quite a few international comps, he's done the Arnolds also. He is a very strong guy but has no mobility, hence no WSM!!!

The only comps he does now are his own.... the events suit him, I mean they would there his events.

He just dropped 5st and tells me he has another 3st to go... he certainly looks a lot fitter, but then dropping 5st will do that.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Martin Jones said:


> He used to do quite a few international comps, he's done the Arnolds also. He is a very strong guy but has no mobility, hence no WSM!!!
> 
> The only comps he does now are his own.... the events suit him, I mean they would there his events.
> 
> He just dropped 5st and tells me he has another 3st to go... he certainly looks a lot fitter, but then dropping 5st will do that.


ahh i see so basically setting him self up to do well then lol . he is strong tho i was watching a repeat on bravo the other week , some sorta one handed shoulder press or summin cant remember exactly what it was called , but the bloke jus didnt stop going lol


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Martin Jones said:


> Looking forward to my 2010 prep already


Would be great if you could keep us updated on how your training is going!!


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Martin Jones said:


> He just dropped 5st and tells me he has another 3st to go... he certainly looks a lot fitter, but then dropping 5st will do that.


We were speaking to him at the Bodypower Expo and he looked a lot better and was saying he was feeling fit - he was predicting great things to come - based on his performance at the UK finals do you reckon he will be pushing for some titles if he manages to shift another 2-3 stone??


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

mindmuscle said:


> Would be great if you could keep us updated on how your training is going!!


Yes I might do, not sure whether many poeple would be interested though.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

mindmuscle said:


> We were speaking to him at the Bodypower Expo and he looked a lot better and was saying he was feeling fit - he was predicting great things to come - based on his performance at the UK finals do you reckon he will be pushing for some titles if he manages to shift another 2-3 stone??


To be perfectly honest I can't see him doing much in the way of interantional comps. I really don't see him keeping up with the best in the world.

If he does lose the three stone that will certainly help him but I think it might be a little to late.

I could be wrong though.....


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Martin Jones said:


> Yes I might do, not sure whether many poeple would be interested though.


Your too modest mate.

Always be interested in reading how u train


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah martin start a log on here you'd get loads of interest mate there are quite a few strongman on here now and i'm sure they'd like to hear how the big boys do it


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

I might do then... I'll have a think about it and I may start one in a month or so when i'm back training properly.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Martin Jones said:


> I might do then... I'll have a think about it and I may start one in a month or so when i'm back training properly.


 I for one will look forward to that , bad luck mate but good luck at the welsh :thumb:


----------

